# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  جديدنا في البيان 6

## abuammar

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*تحية طيبة من القلب للجميع* 
*اليوم نقدم لكم جديدنا المصور حيث يتعلق بتغطية*  
*الأسبوع* *الأول من* *اختبار نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول*  
*لهذا العام* *بمدرستنا .*  
*و كما هي العادة لن و لن نطيل عليكم الكلام فسوف نترككم مع أبرز* 
*اللقطات المصورة بهذا الخصوص مع تمنياتي لجميع الطلبة و*  
*الطالبات بالنجاح و التفوق خصوصاً طلبتي الأعزاء*  
*في البيان المتوسطة ...* 

*و إليكم مع خالص الشكر و التقدير أبرز اللقطات المصورة : ــ* 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

*يتبع ،،،،*  
*و القادم إن شاء الله تعالى أحلى ..*

----------


## احمد الحميدي

مشكووووووووووووور استاذ ابو عمار

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم يسلموا على الطرح في قمة الروعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي غرووووبة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم الله الف عافيه
وبالتوفيق للطلاب والطالبات

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور أبو عمار على الصور الرائعه

----------


## دوري الأبطال

مشكور أستاد أبو عمار

----------

ABS123456789 (03-11-2011)

----------


## abuammar

*بسمه تعالى* 
*الشكر الجزيل للجميع بدون استثناء على مرورهم الجميل*  
*على هذا الموضوع ، و كذا المواضيع السابقة* *ضمن سلسلة* 
*حلقات جديدنا المصور في مدرستنا العامرة* 
*البيان* *المتوسطة .*  

*واليوم نطرح بين أيديكم الكريمة المزيد من صور اختبار نهاية*  
*الفصل الدراسي الأول لهذا العام : ــ* 
 
 
** 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
** 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


*إلى اللقاء في قادم أحلى ...*

----------


## الحـوووت

*مشكور جدا جدا على هالصور يا أبو عمار*

*بس في مشكلة الصور ماأقدر أنسخها للجهاز , مادري هل العلة من الجهاز والله نفس المنتدى مايمبانا ننسخ الصور.*

*جربت كمبيوترين لكن مافي فايدة.*

----------


## برج الظلام

والله   صور الحلوة كتير كتير وتسلميا ابو عمار بس اتراعه ويانا لا هنت عاد في اللفصل الجاي                                                      بكل روح رياضيه استاد خدهه عادي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*تسلم خيي ع الصور الروعهـ ،،*

*وربي يوفقنآ ويوفق جميع الطلآب يآرف في الإختبآرآت،،*

*يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*لاتحرمنآ جديدك ،،*

*تحيآتي*

*ملآمح*

----------


## *محمد*

شكرا أبو عمار على الصور,,,
(طالب سابق في البيان)

----------


## برج الظلام

هلا ابو عمار انت استاد طيب بس فيك خباشة احنا اهل ديرتكليش اتحط لينا اختبار اصعب ادا

----------


## abuammar

*تحية طيبة للجميع*  
*في البدايه أوجه شكري و تقديري للجميع على التعقيبات الطيبية*  
*و المرور الجميل .*  
*كما أخص العضو الجديد { برج الظلام } بعبارة : أتمنى أن لا يكون*  
*لقبك* *بالمنتدى شاهداً حياً و واقعياً على أعمالك و حياتك !!*  
*سامحك الله و هداك* *،* *و رحم الله والديك ،* *و جزاك الله كل خير ، و جعل*  
*الله تعليقك الأخير* *في ميزان أعمالك حتى يوم الدين و* *كفى .. !!*

----------


## تمساح الظلم

> هلا ابو عمار انت استاد طيب بس فيك خباشة احنا اهل ديرتكليش اتحط لينا اختبار اصعب ادا



إسمح لي ياأستاذ أبو عمار بان اعلق على كلام هالولد.


أولا :المخبوش إنت يا برج الظلام .....  ماتعرف تكتب كلمه ( *ديرتك ليش* ) ومن خباشتك كتبتها (*ديرتكليش*) فهذا يدل على خباشتك العدله

---------------

ثانيا: حتى لو كانت إختبارات أستاذ ياسر صعبه , من المفترض ماتكتب كلمة (مخبوش) في منتدى محترم مثل هذا المنتدى.

----------
ثالثا: أوجه شكري لأستاذ أبو عمار على رده العالمي , ولكن بصراحة تمنيت يكون ردك ياأبو عمار رد قاسي.


التحية الكبيرة لأبو عمار الطيب.


وبإذن الله يابرج الظلام سترى أسئلة ثانوي وبعدين تذكر أستاذ أبو عمار وأخلاقه مع الطلاب .

في كل حصة تدرسها مع أستاذ أبو عمار  لازم يكون هناك محاضرة حوالي 20 دقيقة وبعدين يبدي بالدرس وربما تكون اكثر من 20 دقيقة .

بس في ثانوي مافي 20 دقيقة سوالف , في ثانوي فيه 45 دقيقة درس وإحتمال ياخذ ليه 5 دقايق من الحصة الثانية.


ويش دراكم إنتون بس حدكم الهدرة على الناس على كيفكم .

----------


## abuammar

*عزيزي { تمساح الظلم } : ــ* 

*مشكور على الدفاع المستميت عن شخصنا ، و جزاك الله عنا كل خير ،*  

*الموضوع إن شاء الله في حكم المنتهي ، و من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أن ردي على ذاك العضو كان مجرد تنبيه و تعليم له بضرورة اختيار و إنتقاء الإلفاظ المناسبة للحديث أو الكتابة مع الآخرين مهما كانت مكانتهم الاجتماعية ، و إيضاح له بالخصوص الخطأ الذي وقع فيه .* 


*مع تمنياتي أن لا يأخذ الموضوع أكبر من حجمه و يتحول نحو تصفية الحسابات الشخصية على صفحات هذا النتدى المحترم ، حيث جميع الطلبة بالمدرسة إن لم يكونوا أبنائي فهم دون أدنى شك بمثابة إخواني الأصغر سناً .*  


*مشكور مرة ثانية يا .... تمساح العدل و ليس الظلم ، و الله سبحانه وتعالى يوفقك إلى كل خير* 
*و صلاح للدنيا* *و الآخرة بحق محمدٍ و عترته الطيبة الطاهرة { ع } .*

----------


## تمساح الظلم

تسلم أبو عمار إحنا علطول ويا الحق , وأتمنى من الإدارة تغير إسم المستخدم وجعله مثل ما قال أستاذي أبو عمار  (تمساح العدل)

فأتمنى من الإدارة تغير الإسم وجعله : تمساح العدل



*علي مع الحق والحق مع علي*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلمووووووووو*
*استاذنا*

----------


## h>n

تسلم استاذ ابو عمار 
و اتمنى يكون تعليق على كل صورة في المستقبل

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*صباح الخير..*
*مشكووووووووووور أخوي*
*ع الطرح.*
* يسلموا..*
*تحيااااااااااااتو..سمورهـ*
*سلااااام*

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

مشكووووووور استاذي على الصور

----------


## صقراوي

الله يخليك لينا يا استاد ياسر

----------


## عاشق البيان

تسلم يا استاذ على الذوق الحلو

----------


## حسين نوري الجنب

مشكووووووووووووووووور استدا يعطيك الف عافيك

----------


## hassan1411

*واااااااال دكرت ايام ما كنا في هالمدرسة و الله ايام حليوة* 


*ابعث سلامي الى الاساتده اولهم ابو عمار و استاد محمد عبد الوهاب و استاد لؤي و استاد شاكر و استاد علي البحراني و السعدون و استاد هاشم و كلهم* 





*ما قصروا ويانا الله يعطيهم الف عافية*

----------

